# How Much Snow Did You Get Last Week



## Waldo (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## Joanie (Feb 18, 2007)

Hahahaha 

Waldo, just put a sock in it! :þ~~~~


(That was some funny stuff there!)


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 18, 2007)

Waldo....great facts!!!!


----------



## Joanie (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm thinkin' I wanna smack him!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey Wally, did they shut the state down? Maybe call in the National Guard!


*Edited by: wade *


----------



## daveb50 (Feb 18, 2007)

Waldo, how many days were you snowed in?




Dave


----------



## grapeman (Feb 18, 2007)

You Arkansasians really have it bad out there. That's really funny. If somebody sneezes here it dumps more snow than that! 


We only got the 25 inches (with a few more the next few days), but the mountains around got 4-5 feet of snow. Everybody is* thrilled about that.* After only a few feet this year so far for the ski areas they really needed that shot for the President's Day holidays. Even Whiteface(45 miles away) got about 48-60 inches of powder from that one storm. The season is young yet. We are approaching our snowy period here. 6 years ago we got 5 feet of snow in two days in mid March. Thank goodness it was that late and melted a few weeks later.


Again, you are too funny Waldo!


----------



## jsmahoney (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm sure that all schools and most all business buildings were closed due to the weather.After 20 years, and seeing for the first time 1/16"of snowdusted on his carmust have been a shocker!



Hope you didn't hurt anything while shoveling yourself out!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey Waldo, do you want to trade vehicles? 


Yours














Mine


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm with Joan! Heck, we can get that in June up here!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 18, 2007)

Reminds me of an Email a few years ago...people in California were complaining about a wicked storm and all the damage...then a photo of a lawn chair tipped over....


----------



## Waldo (Feb 18, 2007)

ROFLMAO......Sorry folks. Just couldnt resist. Now Im a gonna get smacked by Joan


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Feb 18, 2007)

Just wait until August. All the northerners on the forum can ask Waldo what the heat stroke index is when northern tier states hit the 80's. Frankly, I can't wait


----------



## masta (Feb 18, 2007)

No snow here but still lots of ice in places that don't get good sun.


----------



## smurfe (Feb 18, 2007)

Heck, it had finally got back to the high 70's here for a couple daysand that same front Waldo speaks of dropped the temps here again. It got down to 28 Thursday night! 


Smurfe


----------



## Joanie (Feb 18, 2007)

Waldo said:


> ROFLMAO......Sorry folks. Just couldnt resist. Now Im a gonna get smacked by Joan



Waldo...put your kisser right close to your monitor!!!!!!


----------



## Angell Wine (Feb 19, 2007)

smurfe said:


> Heck, it had finally got back to the high 70's here for a couple daysand that same front Waldo speaks of dropped the temps here again. It got down to 28 Thursday night!
> 
> 
> Smurfe




I bet you had more cloths on than did Joan.


----------



## smurfe (Feb 19, 2007)

You bet I did! I was ready for the long johns!


Smurfe


----------



## smurfe (Feb 20, 2007)

BTW, back to the mid 70's here this week! Gonna rain though.






Smurfe


----------



## kutya (Feb 20, 2007)

Waldo, very funny.... We have had a chinook here the past couple of days, and now it's a muddy mess everywhere. It was 40 here yesterday. Still forcasting snow though....


----------



## smurfe (Feb 20, 2007)

The first winter I lived in South Louisiana we had a snow similar to what Waldo depicted. It brought EVERYTHING here to a grinding halt. It was like 1"-2" of snow. The State Police closed I-10. TheState shut down all their offices. It was amazing.I had worked a night tour and was heading home and a Trooper pulled me over in my 4WD Jeep to tell me the Interstate was closed and I was going to have to exit at the next exit (which was my exit) and to drive carefully.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 20, 2007)

I probably would have laughed at him and asked if he was kidding!


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 20, 2007)

The problem with snow in the south is that it's not like snow in the north, it's a thin layer of snow, over ice! As the snow hit's the warm ground, it melts, the air freezes it, and the snow sticks to the ice. We all know what a thin dusting of snow is like on hard ice, now put that ice on a thin layer of slush........... No fun...., but it doesn't last long either.


Did I mention I saw plants budding out and flowers appearing on the roadside today? My daughter should also be here in a few minutes from Syracuse NY, where they just got 5 feet of snow.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 25, 2007)

A winter storm found it's way into the Northern Plains...we didn't really believe it would get this far North....

Yesterday we went early to the fish house, there was freezing rain...so we took the trailer along....after about 4 hours there was a total white-out and we were 1 1/2 miles across the lake from the access....had about 3 inches of snow by then.

Being as fishing has been so bad....we loaded the trailer, cut our fishing short by a day...tucked our tails between our legs and headed for the shed....was slow going getting home.

This morning we had a good 8 to 10 inches of pure white fluffy snow...After having all the snow that was around here mixed with dirt blown off the field...it was nice to see a new fresh blanket.

We played winemaker for half the day and then Jim pushed up the yard with the tractor and I got to shovel around the doorways and steps....So...winter has finally arrived in the High Plains...looks like more on the way.

After having such a drought last summer we are happy to see any form of precipitation...and you can't do anything about the weather, but try to find a bright spot in it....
*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman (Feb 25, 2007)

Finally a decent little snowstorm. When that melts in a few months, it will help growing conditions... 
Sorry you had to cut the last days fishing short.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 25, 2007)

We havent gotten much winter here either but were about to get another little tease, 2"-4" tonight into tommorrow.


----------



## smurfe (Feb 25, 2007)

I am hoping witner is over here. It hit 82 yesterday!




Smurfe


----------



## pkcook (Feb 25, 2007)

Got an additional 1 1/2 to 2 inches of snow and freezing rain last night here in Dayton, but the temp got up to about 45 and that melted pretty quick. I still have snow piled up to the top of my mailbox though! I can't wait till spring gets here!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 25, 2007)

Smurf, 82* why you!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 28, 2007)

YIKES!!!!!




A strong winter storm on the way...12 to 18 inches of snow....strong winds....Winter has finally come to the Northern Plains....

Have heard the expression "Better late than never"...but...this?... We wanted some moisture...[be careful what you wish for] was thinking of warm April showers....

Get what you get.....


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 28, 2007)

Does this mean the camp gets set back up on the lake?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 28, 2007)

jobe05 said:


> Does this mean the camp gets set back up on the lake?



Any fishing shanty's out on the lake will be in... deep...snow....

It has started coming down, fine stuff like sugar....The old timers say..."Big flakes = small snow"..."Small flakes = big snow"

Storm warnings for the next 48 hours...hunker-down...drink wine.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 1, 2007)

NW looks like March is truly coming in like a lion for you.......Picturesd are in order here you know !!!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 1, 2007)

I feel your pain NW. The Winter Storm Warnings are up again here. Tonight through tomorrow night we will get 8-14 inches of mixed snow and sleet. At least temps are supposed to be milder this time around. These storms are a better measure of Spring coming than the Groundhog. We typically get these storms as winter is retreating. As the Jet Stream moves farther north, it directs the storm path north with it. Spring should arrive in about 2 to 4 weeks.


----------



## masta (Mar 1, 2007)

Wet snow/sleet tonight then changing to rain with 2-3 inches of rain possible tomorrow!


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 1, 2007)

The grass is getting green, leaves coming out on the trees, Carolina jasmine everywhere, birds chirping...humidity is back. I think it is safe to say spring and sprung here!!


Ramona


----------



## grapeman (Mar 1, 2007)

That's just not nice to rub it in!


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 1, 2007)

apple,
When you are enjoying warm breezes, cool shade, we will be burning our feet on the grass and taking 3 showers a day and paying 400.00 electric bills!!! I'll trade you northeners any time!!!
Ramona


----------



## smurfe (Mar 1, 2007)

rgecaprock said:


> The grass is getting green, leaves coming out on the trees, Carolina jasmine everywhere, birds chirping...humidity is back. I think it is safe to say spring and sprung here!!
> 
> 
> Ramona




Yup, it has been in the mid to high 70's for a week now! I had to cut grass yesterday and have more to cut today if it doesn't rain me out. Looks like it will rain today though. 


Smurfe


----------



## Chefwar (Mar 1, 2007)

Masta, I'll take the rain! Maine is looking at possibly another foot of snow tonight into tomorrow. This may be a multi bottle night


----------



## masta (Mar 1, 2007)

We haven't had much snow and it doesn't hurt my feelings one bit but I think we are in for a big snow event this month.....just have that feeling!


----------



## pkcook (Mar 1, 2007)

We got hail the size of marbles this morning (actually covered the road). Sounded like a war zone for about an hour, but by the time I left for work, rain had set in and melted most of it. The rivers are going to full after the rain melts all the snow!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Mar 1, 2007)

10" Today, should snow all weekend. Mn Spring!


----------



## pkcook (Mar 3, 2007)

Rain and high winds last two days and snow flurries today!I'm ready for warm weather!


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 3, 2007)

Beautiful this morning, 62 already.







Just enjoying my epiphyllum cuttings and watching them start to sprout new growth.



Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 3, 2007)

Looks like summer already....enjoy!!!


----------



## Joanie (Mar 3, 2007)

I had a strange weather morning a few days ago and took photos of it The views were spectacular, breathtaking, and eerie to see these low flying clouds over the snow. Here are just a couple.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 3, 2007)

That is cool Joan. Old folks used to say "Winter Fog. Freeze a Hog" 
Was it real cold or just humid?


I had to take a picture or two this morning of the vines before the snow blew off them. I always think they look nice and snug all tucked in under the snow. Sure not like Ramona's or Waldo's pictures today.


----------



## Joanie (Mar 3, 2007)

Just beautiful, Appleman!!! Waldo and Ramona have no idea what they are missing!

Yes, it was very cold that morning! We'd had a day of rather warm by comparison and the fog just hung there. It was so beautiful it made my heart sing!


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 3, 2007)

Joan and apple,






Such awsome pictures. You really get to experience each season there. Here there isn't much distinction between each one. Springs is the bestone thoughthen it is pretty much the same.


----------



## Joanie (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks Ramona!



You have the best emoticons in town tho! Appleman never looked better!





Your apple reminds me of the saying...the only thing worse than biting into an apple and seeing a worm is seeing half a worm!




*Edited by: Joan *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 3, 2007)

Looks like we aren't the only ones who still have snow....Was chilly this morning here too...was suppose to get to +10*F...it was -2*F for a half an hour before sunrise.....the sun is very powerful...lots of heat coming through the windows..

March is so fickle...bitter cold, blizzard conditions, windy, sunny and bright...then come Wednesday we are suppose to get freezing rain....Kind of a yo-yo for the next month for us.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 3, 2007)

Don't know how much snow we got last week and this week...but Jim has pushed up some big piles with the tractor loader....

Been fun making the dog go over them to get the Frisbee...gives him a good workout and tires and calms him down a bit....


----------



## Waldo (Mar 3, 2007)

That look like the culmunation of all the snow we got over the entire state of Arkansas this winter NW


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Mar 3, 2007)

They must not have happy dogs in Arkansas like we do in Minnesota.


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 3, 2007)

Joan, 
I've heard that one lots and each time my stomach turns....done there and been that!!!


Ramona


----------



## Wade E (Mar 3, 2007)

Pretty much all my snow is gone, We had terrential down pours yesterday
and temps in the 50's today and the typical flood in our basement from
all the rain and melted snow.



1 more month till my basement will not leak any more and I can start finishing it though!


----------

